# Apex/Apex fusion



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm looking into switching from reefkeeper to a apex in the future from what I understand they are internet/cloud based now what happens if they lose an internet connection the service in my area is terrible at best and has been known to be down for hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

aaron86 said:


> I'm looking into switching from reefkeeper to a apex in the future from what I understand they are internet/cloud based now what happens if they lose an internet connection the service in my area is terrible at best and has been known to be down for hours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn't be able to make changes to the configuration but it would operate as normal


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are home and internet is down, you can still access APEX through WIFI using the Classic Dashboard. Just type in the IP address the APEX is assigned to your network in the web browser.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I big worry was the system going into stand by and stop functioning if it loses internet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

It won't stop functioning just because you lose internet.
just to reiterate what others have said:
The Apex unit will still continue to monitor your tank even without internet. If you have the older Apex (black coloured) it comes with the Apex Display Unit that you can still use to control everything and display your parameters. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think for the new (grey/orange) units, the Apex Display Unit needs to be bought separately.
If you really need to reprogram Apex while your internet is down, as wtac said, you can still use the old dashboard by logging in through the IP address of the Apex through your browser, as long as your home network is operational.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

That is perfect thank you so much now I just have to wait for some money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Every reefer is always waiting for more money


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol your telling me I clear snow in the winter it has not been a good month for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

suppose to get hit with 15cm of snow in toronto tomorrow


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope we get it I'm east of Toronto in Bowmanville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

